# kostenloser Mailhoster gesucht



## Bine (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe seit ein paar Monaten eine Homepage und bin noch ziemlich am Anfang. Sorry daher, wenn nicht alles so fachlich korrekt formuliert sein sollte.
Mein Webspace ist bei bplaced, registriert ist die Domain bei tecspace und nun zum Problem. Da ich bei Tecspace eine CNAME-Weiterleitung eingestellt habe, gibt es laut Tecspace keine Mailweiterleitung mehr. Bei Bplaced gibt es keine Mailweiterleitung. 
Ich möchte eine Adresse mit _meinName@meinedomain.de_
Ich hatte schon einmal das Problem und hatte mich bei Menkisys registriert und hier eine Mail-Weiterleitung gefunden, die auch toll funktioniert hat. Nun wird bzw. wurde Menkisys zum Paid-Hoster und stellt zum 1. November auch die kostenlose Mail-Weiterleitung ein. 
Daher stehe ich wieder vor demselben Problem.
Bei Google möchte ich keine Weiterleitung über Google-Apps, weil mir die Geschäftsbedingungen nicht gefallen (können auf meine Mails zugreifen etc.)
In einem anderen Forum hatte man mir Domains von windows live empfohlen.
Toll, aber ich kann die Registrierung nicht abschließen. Irgendetwa läuft da mit der DNS-Einstellung bei Tecspace nicht richtig.
Ich soll bei Windows Live zum Beweis dafür, dass ich auch wirklich Inhaber meiner Domain bin in den DNS eine MX-Weiterleitung einstellen mit folgenden Angaben:
    *  DNS-Datensatztyp: MX
    * Host: meinedomain.de
    * MX-Server: Zahlpamx1.hotmail.com
    * Gültigkeitsdauer: 3600 Sekunden oder 1 Stunde
    * Priorität: 10 (oder ''Hohe Priorität'')
Das hätte ich bei Tecspace so übernommen in die Spalten übernommen:
*Name: meinedomain.de
*TTL: 3600
*CLASS: IN
*Typ: MX
* Zusatz: 10
*Resource Record-Daten: Zahlpamx1.hotmail.com
So hatte ich das reingeschrieben, aber nichts geht, wenn man auf das erforderliche Aktualisieren geht.
Damals hatte ich schon ein paar Mal an Microsoft geschrieben, aber die konnten mir nur eine standartisierte Antwort schicken, die mir nichts brachte. 

Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen? 
Am liebsten wäre es mir, man könnte etwas anderes finden, so wie es bei Menkisys war. Weil Microsoft geht nicht und Google hat AGBs die einfach unverschämt sind. Sicher könnte ich jetzt einen festen Zahl-Anbieter suchen, aber ich wollte noch etwas warten, ob mir das mit der Homepage überhaupt zusagt oder nicht und bei denen muß man sich zudem gleich ein ganzes Jahr oder noch mehr binden.

Gibt es einen kostenlosen Mailhoster, der MeinName@MeineDomain.de beispielsweise an eine GMX-Adresse weiterleitet?

Schon jetzt viele herzlichen Dank für jede Hilfe sagt

Bine


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Bine,

du hast GMX in deinem Beitrag angesprochen. Soweit mir bekannt ist, kannst du doch auch bei GMX dann direkt deine Domain registrieren (GMX Pro oder so ähnlich). Das kostet natürlich ein paar Euro, aber dann funktioniert es auch.

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------

